# 2011 Parking lot racing in Livonia,Mi



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Dirtburner Hobby and Raceway 2011 Parking lot onroad Racing 

we are going to be holding a Once a Month Parking lot Racing 
Where 38101 Schoolcraft Livonia,Mi 48150
Call 734-591-1000

Classes:
Novice(run what ya got)
Stock TC
Mod TC
VTA
F1
FWD(ff03)
any other Class that there are 4 Cars to run 

we will Run 4 Qualifers and a Main
Cost: 15.00 per Class

Rulrs and Schedule to follow working out small details Now

also any input on a Fair set of rules would be awesome please post here what ya think!!!!

Thanks 
Bob C


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
That's good to hear its been years since we had a good place to race and close to home...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

That would be fun, just like the old days !!!
With Lazer not opening this summer you might get a few guys from there.
VTA has some solid rules and has a good following. Other classes would probably have to follow ROAR to some degree.
Would they run in their parking lot or one of the surrounding lots ?
Keep us posted.
Thanks.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Barry Z said:


> That would be fun, just like the old days !!!
> With Lazer not opening this summer you might get a few guys from there.
> VTA has some solid rules and has a good following. Other classes would probably have to follow ROAR to some degree.
> Would they run in their parking lot or one of the surrounding lots ?
> ...


Barry
going to make it as close to the rules Lazer followed as we can and will be ran in there lot or a surrounding one what ever is the best Surface for it 
Thanks Barry hope to see out on the asphalt this summer 

ttyl
Bob C


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

twistedone said:


> also any input on a Fair set of rules would be awesome please post here what ya think!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Bob C


Will I be allowed to use an MOA with Dual ESC Dig???

Seriously, I may have to make a trip up to run a little asphalt


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Will I be allowed to use an MOA with Dual ESC Dig???
> 
> Seriously, I may have to make a trip up to run a little asphalt


I see your running rubber again LOL.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Hi Bob,
> That's good to hear its been years since we had a good place to race and close to home...


What the hell has MSI been for the last 2 and 1/2 years. Just sayin


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

OvalAlston said:


> What the hell has MSI been for the last 2 and 1/2 years. Just sayin


Alston, you need to read the first post in this page before you open your mouth. We are talking about racing OUTSIDE. Ten years ago at riders we had 80 people every sunday.This gave new people an ideal of what the hobby is all about. Most of the people who started racing outside needed a place to racing in the winter. Larry had 15 heats every week on Friday then most of guys raced on Sunday at riders. There are people who only what to race outside this is what is forum is about trying to get everyone together
to have fun......


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Willie I read the first post and then I read yours that left me feeling a bit perplexed. Your post didn't say anything about a specific form a racing but just that u haven't seen a place close to home that offers great racing. But its cleared up now so it no biggie. That is all

To the guy that started the thread goodluck dude should be alot of fun for those able to attend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

There is already more than a few Grand Rapidians planning on making the journey. I love parking lot racing, by far my favorite discipline of R/C.

Thanks!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Nitro*

Anybody with nitro touring cars, bring those out. I know of 2 already coming.

Alston, got yours yet?

Bigz


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

ok guys got some dates in mind Here they are:
May 21st
June 18th
July 16th
Aug 27th
Sept 17th

These will be on Saturdays and will Start racing @ 11:00 am 
Tracks will be set-up By 9 Am and practice Will be open till 10:15am 

Hope everyone can make it out to have some fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

twistedone said:


> ok guys got some dates in mind Here they are:


Noted! Are y'all thinking of a tire rule or will it be run what ya brung for TC? 

With the way certain rubber TC tires disappear for months at a time...... It is good to plan ahead.

Thanks!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this. Thanks for the outdoor facility! A bit further than Lazer, but anything more than 3 miles is further, Ha! Should be a blast. I plan to run FF03 front wheel drive (hope folks keep with a 'true' FWD body ie: Civics, Golfs, etc.) and 17.5 TC. Any interest in F1 would be cool. You know me, a Tamiya loyalist for sure..


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you guys have a certain set of rules for the FF03 class?

Thanks, Andy


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

02CooperS said:


> Do you guys have a certain set of rules for the FF03 class?
> 
> Thanks, Andy


I'm interested in that too.

Bill.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*FF03 Class*

Speaking for someone that has actually raced one of these cars, I say keep it as close to TCS as possible. Mabuchi or 21.5 no boost. These cars light up the tires on high grip carpet with a 540J. Raw power will not get you far without traction.

Also, stay as true to TCS to keep the cost down and people from escaliting it to a win at all costs (i.e. converted Xray or Top FWD cars). Also, keep the bodies FWD only and as real as possible (HPI, Tamiya, etc). 

Spec tires - something durable and cheap, similar to the HPI VTA tire rules. Premounts are nice, but it doesn't allow people to use realistic wheels (no dish wheels). 

The best part of FWD class was the realism of the cars not about pure speed. 17.5 is the class for that.

my 2 cents of course.

Erik

BTW - I noticed MSI has a NIB Tamiya FF03 honda Civic in the shop. Nice way to get started.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

+1 on the above. As for tires, HPI X-Patterns seem to work well. Always seem to be available as well. 

Bill


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree with the previous two posts concerning FF03. I'd personally like to run 540 Mabuchi's to keep things simple. A motor spacer will be needed to run some brushless motors in the FF03. Running the TCS race this weekend, and seeing all the sweet FWD bodies was so cool.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

On the west side we've been running 21.5 no boost w/ X-patterns and it works really well. Not too fast, but way better than a 540. No offense to anything TCS wise but they really need to adopt a brushless motor, the rest of the world has.
I guess the question is how close to TCS are you guys going to stick to? Currently for reliability and cost savings my car doesn't meet TCS. I have other mfg. suspension mounts, idler gear, gear diff and diff case.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm all for 21.5 w/ no boost and X-Patterns. FWD realistic body. Count me in.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

47 days!!! This is taking too long!

Bill.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> On the west side we've been running 21.5 no boost w/ X-patterns and it works really well. Not too fast, but way better than a 540. No offense to anything TCS wise but they really need to adopt a brushless motor, the rest of the world has.
> I guess the question is how close to TCS are you guys going to stick to? Currently for reliability and cost savings my car doesn't meet TCS. I have other mfg. suspension mounts, idler gear, gear diff and diff case.


I think TCS rules. When you start changing parts and other things it becomes a non-ff03. Reliability by using some elses gearcase makes the car a non ff03. Do that and people will come with double-deck chassis, shock mount by others, etc.


I don't make the rules, but I think keeping The car in its current form should be kept the same.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I understand about the chassis and shock mounts, but things like suspension arm mounting blocks, idler gears, and other things replaced soley to improve reliability is another thing entirely. But if TCS rules is what will be legal then good luck with it.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

Again, *I made a suggestion*. Ok so you don't agree with what people say about the rules. We don't make them *" We Suggest"* . 
The final word will be from the ones that run the rules. So based on that, I Made a Suggestion that we should keep it TCS based on the chassis, Mainly.
The funny thing about forums is if one person doeesn't like what another says he gets the " *I am taking my ball and going home* " attitude.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Won't matter anyway, word on Extreme is that there won't be racing this summer at this location...bummer!


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

where else can we race these FF03s mines already to go


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Josh, unfortunately the only outdoor facility now is Toledo (I only say 'unfortunately' because it's not very close). The other choice is MSI (carpet) and again, not convenient for the drive time / gas prices. I plan to attend the opener at Woodville, and I'm hoping there will be others racing 17.5 TC and FWD. We'll see. I could make Woodville at least a couple times a month, if others are interested..


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*DRCCC track*

Hey guys, The DRCCC has lap counting stuff, track boards (road dome), a surface blower and sprayers. If anyone responsible and willing wants to use this stuff I'm open to it. The past couple years I tried to get a on road program going, last year I was super busy moving and my wife had a baby. These days I can't commit to doing all the organizing. If you guys find a suitable parking lot, and are willing to run the program (I can help occasionally), I'm all for it.


----------

